# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptaret ne Ulqin

## Fittox

Me ka ra rasti me vizitu Ulqinin gjate 
Veres dhe kam pare Shqiptar te Ulqinit
duke fulur ndermjet vete ne gjuhen serbe.

*Jam kureshtar ta di pse shqiptaret e Ulqinit
flasin ne gjuhen serbe ?* 




________

----------


## Renea

Si e dite se jan shqiptar ?
Ne Ulqin ka edhe nja 25% serb-malazez.
Po ka edhe disa qe ndihen me te mdhej kur folin ne gjuh te huj.

----------


## Fittox

*Si e dite se jan shqiptar ? (Renea)*

I kisha afer dhe pas ca minutash me pyten 
nga cili vend jeni ? Dhe me treguan qe jan shqiptar.




_______

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ta them une se kam bere nja 5 vjet rresht pushime atje..nuk flasin shqip se nuk i marin ne pune...keshtu kam ndigjuar une mbase dhe nuk esht e vertet....kur e marin vesh qe je shqiptar dhe te flasin shqip...

----------


## bOndi_oo7

*Pershendetje Ulqinake!*

----------


## nike martini

Te pergezoj per temen interesante qe ke hapur.
Ulqini eshte qyteti malazias i cili per nga numri i popullsise ka me shume shqiptare (shqipfoles), pjesa me e mire e tyre jane krenare per prejardhjen e tyre te lashte Ilire dhe e ruajne me fanatizem gjuhen e te pareve, por duhet verejtur se tek disa te rinj kjo ndjenje eshte zbehur.
Me lart permenda se Ulqini ka me shume shqiptare dhe ne kllapa theksova shqipfoles! Perse?
Sipas te dhenave historike dime se Podgorica aty nga viti 1916 ishte me shumice shqiptare, tani ne ditet tona eshte e kunderta, sepse keta jane asimiluar per nje kohe shume te shkurter duke harruar rrenjet e tyre stergjysherore shqiptare.
I njejti fenome, edhe me keq, ka ndodhur me qytetin e Plaves, ku joshume kohe me pare (para 100 e ca vitesh) nuk degjohej vetem se shqipja gjuhe e folur.
Me sa duket tek disa te rinj po vepron procesi i rrezikshem i asimilimit.
Nuk dua te zgjatem me, por thjeshte u bej apel ketyre njerezve qe ta duan gjuhen e te pareve te tyre dhe ta ruajne ate asshtu sic kane bere te paret e tyre ne shekuj.
Ju pershendes
NIKE MARTINI

----------


## *Babygirl*

Jo te gjithe Ulqinaket flasin serbisht p.sh ka ndonje qe flet serbisht me nje qe nuk din shqip dmth malazez se ne Ulqin ka dhe malazez.
Un nuk besoj se Ulqinaket flasin serbisht ne mes vetit.

----------


## iliria e para

Ketu ka gjera per Ulqinin...
http://www.ulqini.com/photogallery/FrameSet.htm

http://www.ulqini.com/pages/people.html

----------


## haxhi

Mehmet Bardhi:Ankimet e shqiptarëve në Mal të Zi

PODGORICË, 14 PRILL- Pushteti aktual malazias bën diskriminimin e pakicave mbi baza nacionale dhe partiake në fushën e punësimit, thanë të hënën Mehmet Bardhi, kryetar i Lidhjes Demokratike në Mal të Zi (LDMZ) dhe Sulo Mustafic, zëdhënës i Partisë Boshnjake. Sipas Bardhit,të kërkosh punë, paraprakisht duhet të jesh apo të bëhesh anëtar i Partisë Demokratike të Socialistëve në pushtet. “Në shkallë republike, shqiptarët marrin marrin pjesë me 7 për qind. Por, ky nivel i përfaqësimit mungon në shërbimet publike, polici, gjykatë.Pushteti malazias, shqiptarët ... [Lexo më shumë]

----------


## haxhi

Mosrespektim i Ligjit dhe keqpërdorim i funksionit Aktualisht dihet që ankesë në veprimin e Ministrisë rreth Këshillit Nacional shqiptar ka paraqitur Ferhat Dinosha kryetar i UDSH-së si dhe kryetari i Parlamentit të Ulqinit, Muhamet Nika, që tërheqin vërejtjen për shkeljen e nenit 33 të Ligjit. Ky i fundit pas vazhdimit të punës rreth konstituimit të Këshillit, pas ankesës që bëri në Ministrinë përkatëse ai gjithashtu, dje bëri urgjencë, në ankesën e bërë te kjo Ministri edhe zyrtarisht paralajmëroi se për mosrespektim të Ligjit ... [*Lexo më shumë]*

----------


## Milla

> Me ka ra rasti me vizitu Ulqinin gjate 
> Veres dhe kam pare Shqiptar te Ulqinit
> duke fulur ndermjet vete ne gjuhen serbe.
> 
> *Jam kureshtar ta di pse shqiptaret e Ulqinit
> flasin ne gjuhen serbe ?* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shko në Rahovec se do ta mësosh jo gjuhën Serbe por atë "Bugare". Unë për herë të parë kur kam qenë në Rahovec më është dashur një përkthyes sepse nuk kuptoja asgjë. Sa i përket asaj se ulqinakët flasin serbisht apo ndonjë gjuhë tjetër po ta rikujtoj se asnjë familje ose individ nga Ulqini gjerë më tani nuk është deklaruar se është i ndonjë kombi tjetër përveç asaj Shqiptar. Ata që e flasin gjuhën shqipe është kënaqësi ti dëgjosh se flasin shqip e jo me "shkojna" punojna "zejtin"  "xherxh"në vend të Gjergj etj etj etj. Edhe një gjë tjetër shqiptarët e Ulqinit kanë ruajtur simbolet e tyre shqiptare me shekuj edhe ate me shumë fanatizëm. Në kosovë po shkohet drejt "ballkanizimit" domethënë një gjuhë një FLAMUR e një komb. Flamuri shqiptar në Kosovë u injorua. Është fillimi i asimilimit. Romët me shqiptarë kanë të njëjtin simbol FLAMURIN me gjashtë yje.

----------


## extreme

po nja 15 vite me radh kam shkuar ne ulqin por me te vertet duhat ta them me keqardhje se shpirterisht jan te asimiluar .

----------


## KUSi

> ta them une se kam bere nja 5 vjet rresht pushime atje..nuk flasin shqip se nuk i marin ne pune...keshtu kam ndigjuar une mbase dhe nuk esht e vertet....kur e marin vesh qe je shqiptar dhe te flasin shqip...


Pajtohem plotesisht me mendimin tend , una dy vitet e fundit pushimet i kam kaluar atje dhe kam has ne te njejtin problem , kurse kte vit me ra radha te kem me shume pune me ulqinak dhe te gjithe ne fillim u drejtoheshin ne gjuhen serbe pastaj kur kuptonin se je shqiptar tu drejtohesh "or burr "   :buzeqeshje:  ishte nje shprehje te cilien e perdornin shume , besoj se kjo dukuri nga shqiptaret e Ulqinit do filloj qe dal nga dal te menjanohet .

----------


## xho1

:peshku:  :peshku: Ju pershendes te gjithve ne forum edhe pse sjeni aty.Po cka keni me ne ULQINAKET, pse gjith kjo gjelozi ose *pse na keni ne shenjester *jan shqiptar sjan shqiptar,na jemi shqiptar bile,bile shum ma teper se ju qi vuni kta pytje,ne mbijetuam ma veshtiresi se shum tjer, edhe pse kemi dite me ba qejf kur asht paraqit momenti,pra njoftoni pak ma mire ulqinaket dhe kulturen e tyre por me kto sjellje se besoj se mund te i afroheni ulqinakve, nuk kam koh te vazhdoj biseden se mjaft te dhan pergjigje dhe disa nga forumi ne rase i keni kuptuar,ju lutem uleni pak kryet dhe me kujdes me ne nese doni qe te afrohem.Pershendetje nga xho. :peshku:

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Me shku ne ulqin ti nuk ndin gjuhe tjeter veq shqipes.

Merreni prej mejet i cili sa here qi shkoj ne shkoder aty ku jetoj une shkoj per pushime dhe ne ulqin.

Po nodshta juve te jugut ju duket djalekti i ashper i ghenishtes si gjuhe e huje. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jack Watson

> po nja 15 vite me radh kam shkuar ne ulqin por me te vertet duhat ta them me keqardhje se shpirterisht jan te asimiluar .


Na trego më hollësisht pse mendon kështu? Çfarë eksperience ke pas këto 15 vite në Ulqin, çfarë s'të ka pëlqyer?

(pyetjen e bëj thjesht për kuriozitet)

----------


## derjansi

> Ju pershendes te gjithve ne forum edhe pse sjeni aty.Po cka keni me ne ULQINAKET, pse gjith kjo gjelozi ose *pse na keni ne shenjester *jan shqiptar sjan shqiptar,na jemi shqiptar bile,bile shum ma teper se ju qi vuni kta pytje,ne mbijetuam ma veshtiresi se shum tjer, edhe pse kemi dite me ba qejf kur asht paraqit momenti,pra njoftoni pak ma mire ulqinaket dhe kulturen e tyre por me kto sjellje se besoj se mund te i afroheni ulqinakve, nuk kam koh te vazhdoj biseden se mjaft te dhan pergjigje dhe disa nga forumi ne rase i keni kuptuar,ju *lutem uleni pak kryet dhe me kujdes me ne nese doni qe te afrohem.*Pershendetje nga xho.


shka ke kjo?

kercenim? 

pse ku doni me shku? sdoni me u afru me ne? po u pelqejn ma shum cernagorsit a si?

shpjegoje pak ma mir se spo munem me te kuptu, shka ke dasht me than.

----------


## HoLd*Em

Gjithashtu shumica e tyre i kane mbiemrat me vic ne fund dhe nuk bejne asgje per ti kthyer. Nuk po diskutoj faktin se pse i kane ndryshuar, por arsyet pse nuk e heqin vic-in tani kur nuk ka me persekutim nga pala malazeze.

Dhe ai ulqinaku qe foli me siper duke ja vene me teper fajin te rinjve per "asimilimin" eshte shume gabim per mendimin tim. Kam vene re ktu ne Usa shume ulqinake te moshave mbi 40 vjec qe flasin serbisht mes tyre.

----------


## SKRAPARI

Ashtu sic flisni ju te jugut greqisht ne Athine ashtu edhe ata flasin serbisht ne Mal te Zi. Vetem kur shqiptaret te ndihen te sigurt ekonomikisht ata do flasin shqip ne keto vendet fqinje.

----------


## xho1

> shka ke kjo?
> 
> kercenim? 
> 
> pse ku doni me shku? sdoni me u afru me ne? po u pelqejn ma shum cernagorsit a si?
> 
> shpjegoje pak ma mir se spo munem me te kuptu, shka ke dasht me than.


Ska cka mu than aty,ju pa na largoni vete  edhe pse smundeni, sepse ne jemi shqyptar me shekuj dhe se shqypnija asht ulqini dhe ulqini shqypnija dhe kjo sdo te mbaroj kurreeeee kemi fakte pse ktu flitet shqypja e at gjergj fishtes pra gegnishtja dhe mjaft me kto prralla,pershendes te njajtit mendim.

----------

